# New Airgun Listing Site Launched



## tswift (Oct 25, 2012)

He guys and gals. Wanted to share our new site info for buy, sell and trading of airguns. I've been a long time user of American Airguns but I always wished they had a nice search parameter. I put together a nice classifieds site specifically for airguns and I hope that some of you may find of use which allows search. Because were new I obviously don't have many listing just yet, but in due time it will. If you get a chance come check us out as well. http://airgunlistings.com

Thanks! Awesome site BTW! Been a long time reader here myself.

Todd S


----------

